# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Como fazer frags.

## Eduardo Futre

como é que se pode identificar os corais em que sao possiveis fazer frags e o que não são?
existem tambem uns em que é possivel mas dificil. Como saber isso tudo?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De uma forma geral os corais moles e os SPS são fáceis de fragar. Os LPS são mais complicados e exigem maior experiência e alguns requesitos.

Mas todos os corais dão para fragar! O ideal era dizeres quais queres fragar que te explico individualmente. Estar a generalizar é complicado.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

humm, para ja n tenho assim nenhum especifico que me venha a cabeça.

uma euphylia, por exemplo?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

simples
cortas o pé da eufilia no minimo 3cm abaixo da cabeça

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> simples
> cortas o pé da eufilia no minimo 3cm abaixo da cabeça


A referência não é a cabeça, mas sim o local onde o tecido começa - neste caso basta deixar 2 cm que já estamos a deixar uma margem de segurança.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

hummm... é que uma vez perguntei numa loja como é que se fazia frag a um coral desses e disseram-me que era muito difiil, que era preciso n sei o que e ter muito cuidado onde se corta, etc

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

> hummm... é que uma vez perguntei numa loja como é que se fazia frag a um coral desses e disseram-me que era muito difiil, que era preciso n sei o que e ter muito cuidado onde se corta, etc


Pois para eles é mais facil vender... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> hummm... é que uma vez perguntei numa loja como é que se fazia frag a um coral desses e disseram-me que era muito difiil, que era preciso n sei o que e ter muito cuidado onde se corta, etc


Boas...

Dificil?????  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   É necessário é deixar crescer, e depois cortar!!! 

Embora tenha alguns cuidados, não é nada de dificil nem complicado de fazer...  :Admirado: 

No caso das Euphilias/Caulastreas é fazer como o Diogo já disse! Não tem ciência nenhuma!!! 

Tenho uma Caulastrea Furcata, no meu aquário que no inicio eram 3 pólipos... Cresceu e partia (sem querer) neste momento são duas colónias que eu tenho juntas! Desde que não cortes pelo tecido mole...  :yb665:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Obrigado a todos pelos comentarios  :Pracima:  
entao quando começar a ter corais e esse tiverem crescido, logo pergunto como dividir especificamente cada coral  :Smile: 


já agora, eu tenho visto um ou outro post com fotos bastante claras sobre como fazer frags a um ou outro coral. N existe nenhuma área do forum dedicada exclusivamente à "ciência" do "fragging" ou há?.

era capaz de ser interessante. Mostrar as ferramentas e tecnicas usadas para cortar os diferentes tipos de coral.
Tal como se têm áreas dedicadas a fichas de corais, peixes e invertebrados, tinhamos uma área dedicada sobre como fazer frags especificamente para cada coral.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo  :Olá: 

Possivel é.

Vai ser aberta a discussão o assunto junto da Equipa RF.

Obrigado pela sugestão.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

de nada  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eduardo, não queres pensar em adquirir os DVD's do 2º Aniversário do Reeffórum? 

Tem um workshop de propagação efectuado pelo Anthony Calfo, Eric Borneman e Gustavo Duarte que é espetacular.

Para além da qualidade das palestras ainda contribuis para o Reeffórum ...

Vê na minha assinatura.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> Boas...
> 
> Dificil?????     É necessário é deixar crescer, e depois cortar!!! 
> 
> Embora tenha alguns cuidados, não é nada de dificil nem complicado de fazer... 
> 
> No caso das Euphilias/Caulastreas é fazer como o Diogo já disse! Não tem ciência nenhuma!!! 
> 
> 
> Um abraço!


Boas
Então se é assim tão facil ,explica ao Eduardo sfv como é que fragas uma Euphyllia Ancora usas a mesma técnica?????? :Coradoeolhos:  

Cump.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Rui gaspar, sou capaz de estar interessado nos DVD (nao sabia que existiam, por acaso). Depende de quanto forem, mas se n for este mês, será para o proximo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Alguns links que dao ideia como fazer:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/3/aafeature3

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-08/ebac/index.php

----------


## Marco Madeira

Eduardo...
Atenção a um pormenor... 
Ao contrário de algumas opiniões considero as euphylias muito dificeis de propagar se não forem "para-qualquer coisa"...

Exemplo.. tens E. ancora e E. parancora. E. divisa e E. paradivisa. Todas as paras têm galhos soltos e assim são facil de se separarem tipo caulastrea. Agora as que não são "para-qualquer coisa" são muito susceptiveis a infeções bacterianas após o corte do tecido. Tem esqueleto e tecido único e não são nada faceis de se propagar. Existem técnicas com elásticos e com cola mas eu nunca faria um corte á parva numa euphylia que não fosse "para" de galhos soltos... 
De resto, procura na net que econtrarás vários videos sobre frags...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Bem me parecia que afinal não é assim tão facil como queriam fazer passar a ideia ( do corta cabeça e já está!!!!).
Cump.

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

É a experiencia que torna as coisas facil, claro que para um iniciante é sempre complicado mas isso é como tudo na vida. Exixtem muiito membros a vender frags "disto" e "daquilo" é certo que as primeiras não saiam como queriam, mas com o tempo já o fazem quase de olhos fechados. Por isso é que alguns menbros dizem ser facil (penso eu).

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Não me parece que haja assim tanta experiencia no corte de certos corais!!!! :yb668:   :yb668:  

Cump.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se me permitem a minha opinião... (já faço frags há uns anitos!!).
De facto não é nada fácil cortar LPS sempre que isso implique o corte do tecido. Já cortei uma Physiogira e uma Euphylia e só tive sucesso na primeira.

É necessário fazer um corte primário do esqueleto e depois com uma lâmina extremamente afiada fazer o corte do tecido.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> Então se é assim tão facil ,explica ao Eduardo sfv como é que fragas uma Euphyllia Ancora usas a mesma técnica?????? 
> 
> Cump.


Boas...

Ao referir, a Euphylia por acaso até estava a pensar nas Euphylias "com cabeças", por isso referi a Caulastrea da mesma forma! E também me esqueci de referir da mesma forma, que tenho  uma Euphylia Para-Ancora, que dividi ao meio com o membro João Ramos e tanto ele como eu temos as Euphylias de muito boa saúde! E que a minha já "criou" uma série pólipos extra (mais do dobro). 

Seja como for, nunca tive a oportunidade de partir uma Euphylia Ancora, mas seja como for, caso o faça, fá-lo-ei da mesma forma e neste caso terei que rasgar o tecido mole, no entanto não podes comparar um pólipo de uma Para-Ancora a uma Ancora... Seja como for, deve-se referir que caso partas o coral, deves passá-lo por uma solução de iodo, ou afins para ajudar na desinfecção/cicatrização do tecido!! E continuo a dizer que não acho assim tão díficil...  :SbOk:  

P.S. De qualquer forma tens sempre partes do coral que se vão dividindo e poderás por aí, executar o frag... Que foi o que referi, ao dizer... "Deixar crescer e cortar!"

Um abraço!

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> Olá,
> 
> Se me permitem a minha opinião... (já faço frags há uns anitos!!).
> De facto *não é nada fácil cortar LPS* sempre que isso implique o corte do tecido. Já cortei uma Physiogira e uma Euphylia e só tive sucesso na primeira.
> 
> É necessário fazer um corte primário do esqueleto e depois com uma lâmina extremamente afiada fazer o corte do tecido.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :Pracima:   Aqui está a resposta a qual eu queria que chegassem !!! :SbOk:  

Cump.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> como é que se pode identificar os corais em que sao possiveis fazer frags e o que não são?
> existem tambem uns em que é possivel mas dificil. Como saber isso tudo?


 :Olá: Viva Eduardo
Tens aqui um artigo sobre propagação de corais moles com imagens detalhadas.

http://www.garf.org/FRUGALREEFER/fru...rugalsoft.html

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Quanto ao preço dos DVD's, vês por favor no link da minha assinatura que está lá tudo explicado.

Quando à propagação de LPS, o Anthony Calfo fez uma série de frags a partir de uma Lobophylia (do qual eu sou feliz proprietário de um frag) ele cortou se não estou enganado primeiro com um bisturi o tecido mole e depois com a "dremel" partir o esqueleto calcário.

Assumo que a técnica para qualquer LPS seja a mesma.

Daquilo que me foi dado perceber não foi colocado o frag em nenhuma solução tendo sido vendidos directamente no final do evento.

Quanto ao meu frag, falei com o Eric Borneman na altura para lhe perguntar o que poderia fazer para garantir o sucesso da muda ao que me respondeu para colocar a zona cortada virada para a corrente para ajudar a cicatrização.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> como é que se pode identificar os corais em que sao possiveis fazer frags e o que não são?
> existem tambem uns em que é possivel mas dificil. Como saber isso tudo?


B :Olá: a noite ...madrugada :EEK!: ...

Eduardo caso ainda não tenhas lido, lê este artigo que traduzi onde poderás apreciar um coral LPS muito interessante e resistente e o seu modo de o propagar. 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9051

http://www.reefforum.net/view.php?pg=boa_lordhowensis

Dentro em breve haverá mais sobre o tema da fragmentação/propagação de corais  :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Futre

obrigado pelos links  :SbOk2:  

e agora parece que ja temos a nossa área de propagação :SbSourire:

----------

